# How much do you pay for clipping?



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

How much would you/ do you pay to have your horse full body clipped? I want to start a service and was wondering what you all pay. I would offer full body clips (not head and legs) and entire horse clips (including head and legs). Thanks for your help!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I got my horse clipped for a wonderful price of $125. Most others in my area charge more, but we're good at finding deals! It was for a full body clip including head and legs (sadly, my horse wouldn't let us clip his head, though, so he had a wooly mammoth head, and practically no hair on his body! lol but he really was a wooly mammoth, phoenix az doesn't get that cold, but his fur was like 2-3 inches long minimum!)


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Not a single penny. Never seen the need to body clip a horse.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

nothing , because I own clippers lol.
I personally would charge by the hour . Some horses are easy and some are sure your trying to kill them .


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

$125 for a full, $100 for a hunter (leaving legs on) and $75 for a trace.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

maura said:


> $125 for a full, $100 for a hunter (leaving legs on) and $75 for a trace.


Same deal for me.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

My barn is $100 for a full. Even though she's a total pain in the *** while being clipped, LOL. 

Glad to see that's reasonable though...wasn't sure at first.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Woah, average in california is 200 for body! ****, glad I live here!


----------



## Santa (Jul 22, 2010)

Bit cheaper here in the UK, I have clippers and usually do my own, but if I have someone else do it, its between 30 and 38 dollars,most I've paid was 50 dollars and that was the worst clip.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

See it is a English thing. Us western riders do not body clip our horses. New there was a reason I like to ride western.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

I know quite a few western rides who body clip, although it isn't acceptable for western horseshows I believe (they go through even more trouble and do all that lighting stuff to keep there coats thinking its summer!). I think it has more to do on where you live and your horses workload.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Around here all the english barns clip. I do not know any western barns or trainers who do. I know I do not even when I ride all winter. My trainer works all the horses there all winter and have never seen him clip a horse.

Now I do blanket the ones I ride but do not clip.


----------



## Santa (Jul 22, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Around here all the english barns clip. I do not know any western barns or trainers who do. I know I do not even when I ride all winter. My trainer works all the horses there all winter and have never seen him clip a horse.
> 
> Now I do blanket the ones I ride but do not clip.


I don't clip the finer coated horses, as they manage fine without clipping, particularly now, they have Bucas wicking outdoor rugs that can be put on a sweaty, damp horse.
My cob needs clipping all year round, his coat is so thick, he'll sweat up just standing in the field. If he had a full winter coat, he would look as though he'd been swimming after even light work.
I'm really interested to know you manage to keep working, unclipped horses in good condition over winter ? (I hate clipping, its so time consuming.)


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

There is no secret to it. Just like in the summer warm up time and cool down time. However in winter instead of hosing the horse down they get blanketed with a cooler and then put their blanket back on. If you keep the blanketed appropriately for the temp in your area from the get go they do not get too bad. Had one in training all last winter not a single problem and no clipping. Just keep them blanketed.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok I have a question. The entire purpose of clipping is so that drying out takes less time after a training session - this is correct yes? So the only difference between reiner and the english riders who clip is that they must just spend a lot more time during cool out. Of course they are blanketed in winter, but you can't just throw a horse out in the field wet after a workout with a blanket on. Right?


----------



## Santa (Jul 22, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> There is no secret to it. Just like in the summer warm up time and cool down time. However in winter instead of hosing the horse down they get blanketed with a cooler and then put their blanket back on. If you keep the blanketed appropriately for the temp in your area from the get go they do not get too bad. Had one in training all last winter not a single problem and no clipping. Just keep them blanketed.


Don't they get itchy when not rinsed off ? If the horse sweats a lot, surely its better to prevent the loss of salt by clipping rather than replacement in diet ? I do agree that many horses in light work are clipped needlessly, but for those that work hard, I can't see how they remain comfortable ?
My Traditional cob is so hairy that his winter coat takes 24 hrs to dry with a Thermatex on, in winter, tough fella, that he is, would, and has caught a chill. My WB X TB mare dries quickly being finer coated and she will not be clipped this winter, particularly as she'll be living out.
BTW, I'm not being pedantic, I'm really interested to know how you avoid clipping with the thick coated horses.

Miss H , Mentioned above, we use the Bucas rugs that are designed for turning a wet horse out in, the inner lining stays dry while the horse drys. They are very good.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I would not call mine thick coated even in the dead of winter with blankets on. It gets cold here in the dead of winter it gets close to 0 but they are only out during the day and my barn is double walled insulated and when it is it is close up stays above freezing. So it is not hard to get them cooled down. The horses at my trainers once they are walked out are un tacked and have a cooler put on and put back in their stalls or tied in the arena. They cool down with in a hour and are fine. Same here. Does not take long to cool down. 

The horses get worked quite hard just never had a problem with it.


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

The new mare we've gotten has a full body clip (trained for western pleasure if that means anything to you). I was wondering if it would be smart to blanket her this winter? Or if she will grow out a full winter coat by then. In Canada we get -45 Celsius temperatures on some nights and she will mostly be outside. She'll have shelter and such and our other horses do fine without blankets. She won't be worked very hard as we do not have an indoor arena yet -_- .


----------

